# Food Safety News Tue 5/12/2020



## daveomak.fs (May 12, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 5/12/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* Hospital Listeria cases linked to cheese in Switzerland; one death reported*
By Joe Whitworth on May 12, 2020 12:05 am Four patients have been infected by Listeria and one has died after eating potentially contaminated cheese at a hospital in Switzerland. During an internal check, Käserei Vogel AG, based in Steinerberg, found Listeria in semi-hard cheese and at its production site. The company issued a recall and informed its buyers to remove the products from...  Continue Reading

* When not being dumped, raw milk has helped keep food banks stocked*
By News Desk on May 12, 2020 12:04 am The “French solution” of easing up on the rules for the use and sale of raw milk in lieu of dumping it, is finding its way to America. In Vermont, the Vermont Agency of Agriculture and the Vermont Community Foundation are teaming up to pay farmers for raw milk that go into a temporary supply...  Continue Reading

* MDARD says all wild-foraged mushrooms offered for sale must be inspected*
By News Desk on May 12, 2020 12:03 am The Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development is reminding mushroom hunters that their wild-foraged treasures intended for sale must be inspected by a certified mushroom expert to help control food poisoning. The MDARD also announced that all certifications set to expire in 2020 have been extended for one year. Certification must be renewed every...  Continue Reading

* Dutch report improved hygiene habits during coronavirus lockdown*
By News Desk on May 12, 2020 12:01 am Dutch people are paying more attention to hygiene in the kitchen, according to a survey measuring attitudes and habits during the coronavirus pandemic and related lockdowns. Research by the Netherlands Nutrition Center (Voedingscentrum) looked at how much focus people have been putting on their health. Experts hope the positive changes will continue after the crisis as...  Continue Reading


----------



## uncle eddie (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for posting.  Morel season is over here in central Missouri but chanterelle season is yet to come.  Always good to review my shrooms because we mushroom hunt for morels and chanterelles on our farm every year.


----------

